
Mixtapes go social with the brilliant app &#8216;Everyone&#8217;s Mixtape&#8217; - thatdrew
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/12/21/mixtapes-go-social-with-the-brilliant-app-everyones-mixtape/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Mixtapes%20go%20social%20with%20the%20brilliant%20app%20%26%238216%3BEveryone%26%238217%3Bs%20Mixtape%26%238217%3B&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
idleworx
I've been thinking of just an app like this but for soundcloud.com.

Btw. Trying to log in with google open ID then selecting 'No Thanks' on the
OpenID screen logs you in as 'vynsynt'. I assume that's a demo account? If not
it looks like a security issue ...

